# What would you like to be remembered as?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

The late Princess Grace of Monaco when asked what she would like to be remembered as, said "A nice person". You may find this a little bland but what would you like to be remembered as?

You can only pick one. Please explain your choice. As ever, if you pick other, give all necessary details.

Thanks as ever to Ingenue for the idea.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd really like to be remembered as 'all of them', though it strikes me that to be remembered as 'the bravest of the brave' you probably have to die young. Not many 99-year-olds are awarded the George Cross for rescuing their fellow soldiers or single-handedly lifting a siege.

'Beauty' and 'style icon' also appealed, but I may have left it a little late ... :lol:

In the end I voted 'other'. I'd like to be remembered for my wonderfully atmospheric novels - a historical trilogy about the Jacobite rebellion. I haven't written it yet, but I'll have fun doing the research.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

The last man standing. (Like your new avatar.)


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Everyone of the above!


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> In the end I voted 'other'. I'd like to be remembered for my wonderfully atmospheric novels - a historical trilogy about the Jacobite rebellion. I haven't written it yet, but I'll have fun doing the research.


I am already enjoying the thought of how much fun it would be to read them.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

_I will _be remembered as a failure. I already am thought of as such. You don't have to be dead.

But, hey, that's art in America. I gambled, and I lost. So what else is new!


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

A magnificent *******.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

It hardly matters, because for nearly everyone on Earth, some time less than 100 years after your death, no one will ever think of you again.

That's EricABQ's cheerful thought of the day.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> _I will _be remembered as a failure. I already am thought of as such. You don't have to be dead.


I am faced with a conundrum. I would like to tell you that you are not a failure because you have given me no reason to believe it, but because you are unable to convince me, that must make you a failure. Oh, what a world! What a world!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Not would like, i already know what my tombstone is gonna say.
"Jani, a man whom men feared and women loved".


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

jani said:


> Not would like, i already know what my tombstone is gonna say.
> "Jani, a man whom men feared and women loved".


By that time they may actually have talking tombstones (if not already ) and probably in different languages.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

EricABQ said:


> It hardly matters, because for nearly everyone on Earth, some time less than 100 years after your death, no one will ever think of you again.


Yeah, that was my choice: I'd just like to be _remembered_.

Fortunately, with Internet tracking records and NSA's giant facility, I'll always be on file somewhere.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> _I will _be remembered as a failure. I already am thought of as such. You don't have to be dead.
> 
> But, hey, that's art in America. I gambled, and I lost. So what else is new!


Oh surely not - your contributions to TC have been epic. You should have voted other - remembered as *no mean debater*!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

EricABQ said:


> It hardly matters, because for nearly everyone on Earth, some time less than 100 years after your death, no one will ever think of you again.
> 
> That's EricABQ's cheerful thought of the day.


The poll is asking what you'd 'like' to be remembered as, not what you 'will' be. We all remember an awful lot of people for one thing or another, and you may just turn out to be one of them. 

PS I can see the problem with this poll is that if someone answers according to the list, someone else may think the poster is a Bighead. Remember, there's always the option of being 'a nice person', remembered as such by the friends and family who outlive you. And I hope and verily believe that will be the fate of most of us.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ingenue said:


> Oh surely not - your contributions to TC have been epic. You should have voted other - remembered as *no mean debater*!


Hear, hear! I carry a collection of Mr. Rainbows' quotes with me in my Smartphone.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I would like to be remembered as a sunny beach.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> I would like to be remembered as a sunny beach.


Sounds like a bad picture - grainy, wet and overexposed 

Oh ... I see, all those beautiful women lying on you.... nice! :clap:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

jani said:


> Not would like, i already know what my tombstone is gonna say.
> "Jani, a man whom men feared and women loved".


Ha haaaa haaaaaaaaa.

That tombstone perpetually tended by your 108 children, sons and daughters of 108 beautiful women, right?

Dream on [very] white boy


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm sure he'd settle for 36 beautiful women with 3 kids each!


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Oh ... I see, all those beautiful women lying on you.... nice! :clap:


There's just one problem from where I'm standing - all the men.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> _I will _be remembered as a failure. I already am thought of as such. You don't have to be dead.
> 
> But, hey, that's art in America. I gambled, and I lost. So what else is new!


Who's arguing with you !


----------



## lunchdress (Apr 20, 2013)

I would love to be remembered as a misunderstood poet but more likely I will be remembered as a misunderstood goofball


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

moody said:


> Who's arguing with you !


Well! It's great to see you back to your old self!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> I'd really like to be remembered as 'all of them', though it strikes me that to be remembered as 'the bravest of the brave' you probably have to die young. Not many 99-year-olds are awarded the George Cross for rescuing their fellow soldiers or single-handedly lifting a siege.
> 
> 'Beauty' and 'style icon' also appealed, but I may have left it a little late ... :lol:
> 
> In the end I voted 'other'. I'd like to be remembered for my wonderfully atmospheric novels - a historical trilogy about the Jacobite rebellion. I haven't written it yet, but I'll have fun doing the research.


Well you are certainly absolutely right,no soldiers have been awarded the George Cross because it's a civilian decoration.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Oops! ---------


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

jani said:


> Not would like, i already know what my tombstone is gonna say.
> "Jani, a man whom men feared and women loved".


I shake quite a lot whenever I read your posts !


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm the bravest of the brave and I'm still around....just !


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

moody said:


> Who's arguing with you !


zOMG! _Now you're agreeing with people?_ Is the End Near?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> Hear, hear! I carry a collection of Mr. Rainbows' quotes with me in my Smartphone.


I too have them close to my heart always--well it's better than reading them.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

BlazeGlory said:


> Well! It's great to see you back to your old self!


I like your signature---she's my pinup !!


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

moody said:


> I like your signature---she's my pinup !!


But I think I've got enough mileage out of it. It's about to change.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

jani said:


> Not would like, i already know what my tombstone is gonna say.
> "Jani, a man whom men feared and women loved".


...and who lived (and loved) in three centuries


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Reminds me of the joke Taggart told me about the journalist interviewing a Methodist centenarian:

Journo: And to what do you attribute your long life?

Centenarian: To my strict teetotalism. I have never let a drop of spirits pass my lips. It is the only way to live.

(Sound of terrible clattering in hall.)

Journo: What's that?

Centenarian: (with heavy disgust). Oh my goodness, it's my father - dead drunk again!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

deggial said:


> ...and who lived (and loved) in three centuries


Careful, you should copyright that before he starts using it as a signature!


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's another:

Journo: To what do you attribute your long life?

Centenarian: I don't drink; I don't smoke; I don't curse.

(fumbles in pocket searching for something)

Journo: What's the matter?

Centenarian: **** it! I left my pipe in the bar last night!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Ultimately I suppose it doesn't matter to me how I'm remembered, or even if I'm remembered at all. I will cease to exist physically and mentally, how am I going to know? It's not like I'm going to get annual remembrance reports: "oh no, Bill remembered me 2% less than he did last year!"


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

I voted for _'other reasons'_ because I wish to be remembered as a _'Lover'_ without the 'wonderful'. Just as 'A Lover'. A music lover, a teaching lover, a lover for my husband, a life lover as devotion to life and existence in itself. For example, I don't know if I am truly a good teacher at all but what I try to do is to teach my students to love what they want to be and what they want to do with their life.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

That Bill guy is a ******* then!... after all you have done for him!... how he dares?!...
Thank god they have invented the remember-o-meter, so we can measure our hate to Bill with decimal precision!. Certainly the dream of many!.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> Ultimately I suppose it doesn't matter to me how I'm remembered, or even if I'm remembered at all. I will cease to exist physically and mentally, how am I going to know? It's not like I'm going to get annual remembrance reports: "oh no, Bill remembered me 2% less than he did last year!"


It's more a question of secret or actual ambition, I suppose...


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> Ultimately I suppose it doesn't matter to me how I'm remembered, or even if I'm remembered at all. I will cease to exist physically and mentally, how am I going to know? It's not like I'm going to get annual remembrance reports: "oh no, Bill remembered me 2% less than he did last year!"


Here is what you could do. Just a suggestion. You could will someone on TC your avatar and screen name with a request that you be remembered in their signature. Will there be a TC or even Internet by then? I don't know.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I intend to be a person of strong principles and a great artist, and hopefully I'll have some positive effects enough that someone remembers me when I'm gone.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

It's not a relevant question because it's very likely that in a couple of thousand, maybe a million, years the human race will be completely extinct, so there will be nobody remembering nothing.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> It's more a question of secret or actual ambition, I suppose...


I think it is nearer to a sort of secret ambition or something that moves us deeply, more than a tangible remembrance.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

aleazk said:


> It's not a relevant question because it's very likely that in a couple of thousand, maybe a million, years the human race will be completely extinct, so there will be nobody remembering nothing.


If we kept thinking on those lines, we'd never do anything except feed and sleep; but in fact most of us have non-materialistic ambitions, and especially on this forum, where we're double-double-plus cultured.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

I have heard from at least one source that by about the year 2045 people will be able to upload their entire thought processes and whatever makes them unique into a machine. The scientists involved view this as immortality but I do not agree.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> If we kept thinking on those lines, we'd never do anything except feed and sleep; but in fact most of us have non-materialistic ambitions, and especially on this forum, where we're double-double-plus cultured.


No. My ambition is to know what is the universe and why it exists. That ambition only involves satisfying my own personal, but passionate, curiosity. This has nothing to do with what humanity will remember about something, but certainly motivates me to do more than just feed and sleep.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

BlazeGlory said:


> But I think I've got enough mileage out of it. It's about to change.


Well that's a blow I must say !!!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

BlazeGlory said:


> I have heard from at least one source that by about the year 2045 people will be able to upload their entire thought processes and whatever makes them unique into a machine. The scientists involved view this as immortality but I do not agree.


I hope not. Immortality will ruin everything. Life is interesting because there's so much we want to do, but we actually have such a minimal time span...


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

aleazk said:


> That Bill guy is a ******* then!... after all you have done for him!... how he dares?!...
> Thank god they have invented the remember-o-meter, so we can measure our hate to Bill with decimal precision!. Certainly the dream of many!.


Let me see if I understand you correctly. You are going to use a remember-o-meter in reference to your hatred for Bill. Why don't you use it to help Crudblud to be remembered?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Ultimately I suppose it doesn't matter to me how I'm remembered, or even if I'm remembered at all. I will cease to exist physically and mentally, how am I going to know? It's not like I'm going to get annual remembrance reports: "oh no, Bill remembered me 2% less than he did last year!"


LOL. "Two People Have Unfriended You."


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> Ultimately I suppose it doesn't matter to me how I'm remembered, or even if I'm remembered at all. I will cease to exist physically and mentally, how am I going to know? It's not like I'm going to get annual remembrance reports: "oh no, Bill remembered me 2% less than he did last year!"


Bill is no doubt thanking you right now for letting him off of the hook.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

'Being remembered for' is really just a way of putting the idea of achieving excellence in a chosen field to make it your life's work. 'Build as if you were to live forever; live as though you were to die tomorrow.'

The Romans used to insert a skeleton into the mosaic of their dining room floors to remind them that life is fleeting. 

'Whatsoever thou findest to do, do it with all thy might.' (Ecclesiastes)

So - um - what would be your choice....?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

moody said:


> I shake quite a lot whenever I read your posts !


Good, then i know that i have written a good post!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

aleazk said:


> Immortality will ruin everything. Life is interesting because there's so much we want to do, but we actually have such a minimal time span...


I see where you're coming from. But I've experienced what T.S. Eliot calls the "moment in time and out of time," situations where time is suspended for the present moment. That's the kind of experience I'm looking for. I wouldn't so much call it immortality as a continual state of being in the moment, where age and time doesn't interfere.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I workout, keep fit and eat sensibly and hope to stay in great shape as I get old, I seem to be doing well so far, most people think I’m much younger than I am.
So I guess I’ll like to be remembered as someone that successfully held back the aging process.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

presto said:


> I workout, keep fit and eat sensibly and hope to stay in great shape as I get old, I seem to be doing well so far, most people think I'm much younger than I am.
> So I guess I'll like to be remembered as someone that successfully held back the aging process.


And that is a very good 'role model' for everyone, so keep up the good work!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

jani said:


> Good, then i know that i have written a good post!


You have,why didn't you warn me in advance!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I also chose Other to represent my choosing of multiple poll options: to be remembered as a saint (Christian), as a loving person (be it as a daughter, sister, friend, future-wife, future-mother, etc.), and also as a gifted and passionate musician. _Passion _I think is the best word I want to have describe my existence.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I picked other. I'd like to remembered as a Shaman of sorts -- not a religious person, but one who inspires others, who shares cool stuff with others, be it through art or writing or whatever.

Not saying that will ever happen, but I think it would be fulfilling.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

jani said:


> Good, then i know that i have written a good post!


Yes, but after the first 6 or 7 hundred the effect is beginning to wear off. I am now down to blinking once every 10 seconds or so.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe having a record label named after me as in "Sarabande", in reference to part of my Avatar or maybe as a cross dressing motorbiker from Woolongong with violent dictator royalist aspirations and a gender identity crisis. 

I gotta lot to look forward to.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Maybe having a record label named after me as in "Sarabande", in reference to part of my Avatar or maybe as a cross dressing motorbiker from Woolongong with violent dictator royalist aspirations and a gender identity crisis.
> 
> I gotta lot to look forward to.


No,you are certainly going to be remembered as a saint.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> maybe as a cross dressing motorbiker from Woolongong with violent dictator royalist aspirations and a gender identity crisis.
> 
> I gotta lot to look forward to.


It should be pretty smooth sailing. I don't believe you will have much competition.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Maybe having a record label named after me as in "Sarabande", in reference to part of my Avatar or maybe as a cross dressing motorbiker from Woolongong with violent dictator royalist aspirations and a gender identity crisis.
> 
> I gotta lot to look forward to.


Sounds a bit like the end of Blackadder II where Hugh Laurie kills everybody and ends up impersonating Queenie. Maybe that gave EddieRUKiddingVarese the idea. (Or maybe he just had a cunning plan?)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Sounds a bit like the end of Blackadder II where Hugh Laurie kills everybody and ends up impersonating Queenie. Maybe that gave EddieRUKiddingVarese the idea. (Or maybe he just had a cunning plan?)


Ah my cunning plan, your on to me.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Ah my cunning plan, your on to me.


= *you're* on to me. (I'm apostrophising you, O EddieRUKiddingVarese!  )


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> = *you're* on to me. (I'm apostrophising you, O EddieRUKiddingVarese!  )


Stop schoolmarming . Australians don't do grammar and such.


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

I lived. I died. I put up w/Moody. The last did not cause the 2nd. Or did it?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

TrevBus said:


> I lived. I died. I put up w/Moody. The last did not cause the 2nd. Or did it?


It might well if you dig up any more jokes from the graveyard.


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

moody said:


> It might well if you dig up any more jokes from the graveyard.


No promises. If "bad" jokes(love them) was all I had to worry about, what a fortunate man I would be.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

One of my high school students wrote a note in my yearbook that stated, "You make me want to be a better person." I guess that's a great way to be remembered!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> = *you're* on to me. (I'm apostrophising you, O EddieRUKiddingVarese!  )


You can apostrophise me I don't mind, O Ingenue. We have a very liberal usage downunder as Moody points out.

Where else can you say haveagooddaycobber and gives me an excuse to play Apostrophe'


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> *The Romans used to insert a skeleton into the mosaic of their dining room floors* to remind them that life is fleeting.


you mean the previous owner of their villa?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

The man who sold the World.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

...a gifted wildlife photographer.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

musicphotogAnimal said:


> ...a gifted wildlife photographer.


Judging by what you post, you already are! :cheers:


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I won't be remembered because I'm one of the countless millions instead of one of the chosen few. When I die few (if any) wil weep and one year later nobody will even remember that I ever existed. That's not pessimistic, that's just the way it is. But if someone somewhere would say when my time has come that I was a good guy I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Forte (Jul 26, 2013)

I chose other.

I'd like to be remembered as unique.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Forte said:


> I chose other.
> 
> I'd like to be remembered as unique.


Always remember that you are unique. Just like everyone else.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

A musician. A good one.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

jhar26 said:


> I won't be remembered because I'm one of the countless millions instead of one of the chosen few. When I die few (if any) wil weep and one year later nobody will even remember that I ever existed. That's not pessimistic, that's just the way it is. But if someone somewhere would say when my time has come that I was a good guy I'd appreciate it.


God will remember you in the Eternal Present.

You don't agree, obviously, but let me at least point out that I'm sure you will have more than a few people who will love/like you and be sad when you are gone; and you might actually achieve something or else know some other achiever so as to figure as a footnote in some scholarly tome. 

So be of good cheer! :cheers:


----------

